# Briggs won't start, turns over, no spark



## dnyelator (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a 12.5 HP Briggs and Stratton, model 281707-0412-01. Took it off a running mower and put on a log splitter. Can't get it to start. There is no spark. I eliminated some kill switches by cutting them out and crimping the wires together. I'm pretty sure I messed something up doing this. Anyone know how to troubleshoot this? I have downloaded the briggs repair manual, but none of the wiring diags/switches match my exact setup, so I'm lost as to what to do next. The motor spins great and is getting gas, just no spark. Thought it could be the armature, but really think I messed up the wiring. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks! Dale


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Locate the ignition coil and remove the (usually)black wire attached to it.Remove the spark plug and lay on a metal part of the motor and try to start the motor.If you have spark to the plug,you accidentally wired the kill switch wire to a direct ground instead of through the ignition switch or carb mounted kill switch if it has one.Now you have to back track and see where the coil wire was shorted to ground.Also try using a NEW spark plug.Hope this helps.


----------



## dnyelator (Sep 8, 2012)

*You are right*

USMCGrunt - thank you so very much! That was it! I disconnected that wire from ground and now I have spark, and once connected to the plug, I have a running motor. You are awesome! Thank you so, so much!

Dale


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome Dale,we ALL try to help as much as possible.Good job.:thumbsup:


----------

